# Old friend found!



## Airframes (Sep 29, 2008)

With the help of the members of this forum, and in particular seesul (THANKS Roman!), I have been able to re-establish contact with one of the old friends I was searching for!
After sending a tentative letter to the address in Iowa, U.S.A., provided by seesul, tonight I received an e-mail from Bob Kirkpatrick, who I lost touch with at least six or seven years ago.
Bob, an American, was in the R.C.A.F. during WW2, and flew Beaufighters, and later, Mosquitos with 21 Sqn. R.A.F., taking part in numerous raids, including the famous attack on 'Shell House', the Gestapo H.Q. in Copenhagen, Denmark, on March 21 1945. 
Bob continued flying, in various civilian roles, until the late 1980's, and has some amusing (and hairy!) stories from this period. I have, of course, just e-mailed him, and have mentioned this forum, asking if he would be willing to describe some of his wartime 'adventures', either directly, or via myself.
Hopefully, we can look forward to some interesting tales, about operations, and about the Mosquito.
I can't describe how thrilled I am to be back in touch with Bob, and I must thank those that were instrumental in my re-establishing contact with this wonderful Gentleman.
Thanks again everyone, especially seesul.
Terry.


----------



## Njaco (Sep 29, 2008)

Thats great to hear, Airframes! I hope he joins and posts some stories!


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 29, 2008)

Excellent.

Seesul, may the road rise up to meet you and the wind always be at your back.

Fantastic!


----------



## evangilder (Sep 29, 2008)

That's great! Good to hear that the medium of the internet has helped bring the world closer together.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 30, 2008)

Fantastic result Terry!


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 30, 2008)

Seesul's da man! May your enemies get infested with the fleas from 1000 camels and their arms to short to scratch...!

Great stuff Terry! Hope to hear some stories...


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 30, 2008)

Good for you Terry!!!!

Roman, your the man!!!! 

I can't wait to meet you, Mr. Kirkpatrick.


----------



## seesul (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi Terry,

you´ll never know how happy I´m, happy for you...it toke me a lots of months and sometime also years to find the vets I´m actually in touch with so I know what do you speak about. So heartly congrats from me to you for getting in touch with Bob again. Looking 4ward to his stories!!!


----------



## Wurger (Sep 30, 2008)

For both od you.


----------



## Erich (Sep 30, 2008)

just saw this thread..............excellent this is what this forum is about and that to share knowledge in all capacities. It's a small world really

enjoy the times and memories. big thumbs up Roman !!


----------



## ccheese (Sep 30, 2008)

Good job, Roman. Glad it worked out for you Airframes...

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 30, 2008)

Good to hear Terry.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks everyone! And once again, thank YOU Roman!
Hopefully, we'll have some tales from Bob, either direct or via little old me. Bob is now back in Humboldt, Iowa, where he started one of the first commercial crop-dusting businesses after the war....I guess he was well used to low flying!!!
Terry.


----------



## Messy1 (Sep 30, 2008)

Cool! It'll be cool to maybe hear some first hand history from one of our native Iowans! Congrats on the good news!


----------



## Heinz (Sep 30, 2008)

Thats fantastic!

Good on ya Roman!


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 30, 2008)

Great news guys! I'm looking forward to hearing some of Bob's stories.


----------



## Watanbe (Oct 1, 2008)

That is wonderful, cant wait


----------

